
Halbach Arrays II - peter_d_sherman
https://www.kjmagnetics.com/blog.asp?p=halbach-arrays-2
======
peter_d_sherman
Related Video:

"Visualizing the Magnetic Field of Halbach Arrays"

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1KLzU178d1E](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1KLzU178d1E)

